# hostapd key rotation



## Phishfry (Jun 2, 2018)

I am going to setup aircrack-ng to see just how long it takes to crack my passphrase.
Then set hostapd.conf to rotate keys to try and defeat any intrusion attempts that way.

Has anyone ever messed with net-mgmt/aircrack-ng on FreeBSD?

My current hostapd.conf snippet that I might need to tighten up.

```
# Change the broadcasted/multicasted keys after this many seconds
wpa_group_rekey=600
# Change the master key after this many seconds. Master key is used as a basis
wpa_gmk_rekey=86400
```


----------

